# Cycle Routes



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,
Does anybody know of any cycle friendly routes that i can take my family, i have a 14 month old son?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bearing in mind the lack of consideration of most drivers in the UAE, I'd suggest you keep well away from any main roads. I don't know of any specific cycle routes at the moment, although the RTA has announced that they will be built by 2012.
-


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Bearing in mind the lack of consideration of most drivers in the UAE, I'd suggest you keep well away from any main roads. I don't know of any specific cycle routes at the moment, although the RTA has announced that they will be built by 2012.
> -


Sorry, dont think i explained myself very well!

Ive no intention of going near any main roads, i know how idiotic drivers are here! What i meant was there any routes people were aware of at places such as Hatta etc, where you could perhaps head of into the hilly areas?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Time Out Dubai had a feature on family friendly routes in the Dubai neighbourhoods a few weeks ago. I posted a link to it in a recent thread.

I wouldn't advice on taking your family offroad on a bike, especially as your son is still very young. Places like Hatta are very busy and people drive the exact same way that they do on the main road - the only difference is that they are now offroad. If you really want to do offroad 'biking', it is better to pick one of the quieter routes, with very few cars on them.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Time Out Dubai had a feature on family friendly routes in the Dubai neighbourhoods a few weeks ago. I posted a link to it in a recent thread.
> 
> I wouldn't advice on taking your family offroad on a bike, especially as your son is still very young. Places like Hatta are very busy and people drive the exact same way that they do on the main road - the only difference is that they are now offroad. If you really want to do offroad 'biking', it is better to pick one of the quieter routes, with very few cars on them.


Thanks for the advice, i just used Hatta as an example. Obviously i want to go somewhere with fewer cars and more cycles hence the original post! I am not stupid, i wont put my family at risk. 

Thanks for the Time Out link.


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Zabeel Park has a safe cycle route.


----------

